# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2020s >  Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.   Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2023 (8-9 Απριλίου, Κλειστό Γήπεδο Ναυπλίου)

## Polyneikos

Το διάστημα 8-9 Απριλίου, πραγματοποιείται το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της Πανελλήνιας Ομοσπονδίας Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Fitness στο Κλειστό Γήπεδο Ναυπλίου


Πληροφορίες
info@posd.gr
2752029904

----------


## NASSER

Σχετικά νωρίς το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο αλλά και η ενημέρωση! Καλή προετοιμασία σε όλους. Σωστό θα είναι να συμβάλλουν όλα τα σωματεία με αθλητές!

----------

